# Medical travel insurance for canadians?



## ValHam (Sep 28, 2012)

I alsready have trip cancellation and interruption insurance - However - I am gooing to Mexico for 6 weeks returning to Canada for 3 weeks and off to Asia for 7 weeks. I am 60 - Any recommendations for health insurance for canadians for longer trips? Thanks


----------



## Safti (Sep 28, 2012)

ValHam said:


> I alsready have trip cancellation and interruption insurance - However - I am gooing to Mexico for 6 weeks returning to Canada for 3 weeks and off to Asia for 7 weeks. I am 60 - Any recommendations for health insurance for canadians for longer trips? Thanks



If I am going to be away for that long, I would contact one of the large insurance companies like Met Life, Sun Life or Canada Life to check this out. It may be on the more expensive side ($150 -$200) but it's worth it.


----------



## Elli (Sep 28, 2012)

I deal with an insurance agent, who deals with the various insurance companies and gets me the best deal.  Saves me time, contacting all the insurance companies myself, that's what the agent is for.


----------



## thunderbolt (Sep 28, 2012)

Check out Medipac.com . We found it very reasonable, and they do actually credit you the 5% for claims free 5 yrs. with any other ins. co. based on your word.


----------



## BevL (Sep 28, 2012)

I personally would deal with an agent and not online.  If you don't quite read the fine print properly and have a problem, you have no one but yourself responsible unless you've used somebody.


----------



## Elli (Sep 29, 2012)

I agree completely, Bev, that's why I use a good agent.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 1, 2012)

I know when my parents come down from Canada to visit us in Ohio that they buy medical insurance through their bank. I don't know if policies exist for travel to countries other than the USA, but you may want to look in to that. I believe they bank with TD Canada Trust. I have also bought plans from them many years ago when I was still living in Canada and traveled to the US. They are reasonably priced and are medical only as far as I know. These were individual trip plans for a set period of days/nights. Not sure if they have any type of extended coverage or annual plans.


----------



## eal (Oct 2, 2012)

Snowbird Mediquote is an insurance broker that does a good job of finding the right policy for you:
http://www.mediquote.ca/


----------



## ValHam (Oct 7, 2012)

Have you had any claims with snowbird medi-quote Eal?  They seem to be tue best price.  Thanks kindly Val


----------



## eal (Oct 7, 2012)

I did have a claim for a doctor's visit and prescription a few years ago.  After I settled up with my provincial health care Snowbird sent me the difference.  It took a while as I recall, but the provincial refund took longer than the Snowbird one.  Hope this helps.


----------



## andex (Oct 7, 2012)

Among other things i am insurance broker for the last twenty years! Although i have 4 - 5 suppliers for travel insurance, i refer all my clients to a travel insurance broker. Its a specialty on its own. If interested I can get you a number to travel insurance broker? That's all they do!


----------



## TSPam (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi,
I have used CAA annual plan that gives you a year of coverage with up to 30 days at a time. When I am gone more than 30 days I buy a top up.
It has worked well for us. We are still under 55 so no questions. After age 55 there are medical questions and different policies depending on the answers


----------

